# Can cats eat turkey?



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

I have just been told not to give my cats turkey on xmas day as it is indigestible for them?
is this true?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

well, my cats eat turkey mince and have done for a while now and they are still alive. so i'd say yes, but just a little as you don't want to upset their tums if they are not used to it.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Someones pulling your leg  Obviously don't give them bones, but turkey is fine. Our old moggy Sam loves the dark meat best. 

Ian F.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh thats ok then at least they can have a christmas dinner, i got them some special christmas day gravy aswell form [email protected]


----------



## crazeek (Dec 10, 2008)

my cats always have xmas dinner with us turkey and all the trimings they even like veg :thumbup1:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

They must be having you on - all my cats eat turkey mince and roasted - they love it


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

My lot had butter basted turkey breast for tea last night  and loved every mouthful.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

well the vet told them we should not feed them turkey, thats why i had to ask here, but if you all feed it then i will too


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont see how turkey is much different from chicken - both poultry!
Plus you get turkey flavour cat meat (ok its not 100% meat but you know what i mean)


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> My lot had butter basted turkey breast for tea last night  and loved every mouthful.


Its not Xmas Day yet you know Kim!! LOL


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Its not Xmas Day yet you know Kim!! LOL


Every day is Christmas Day for my lot


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd never heard that cats can't eat turkey. Mine have always had Christmas dinner and none have ever been ill as a result.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Every day is Christmas Day for my lot


Well mine have chicken everyday  



lymorelynn said:


> I'd never heard that cats can't eat turkey. Mine have always had Christmas dinner and none have ever been ill as a result.


They spit the peas out tho but lick the gravy off first! LOL


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

Spudmols said:


> well the vet told them we should not feed them turkey, thats why i had to ask here, but if you all feed it then i will too


No turkey for the cats in my house on orders from the vet - one is on a restricted diet because of a suspected allergy and the vets thinks it may well be turkey.


----------



## kitcat19 (Nov 10, 2008)

What about Goose? My dad's decided to cook something different this year.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I haven't heard anything, that is bad about about cat's not being able to eat Turkey - Its quite a dry meat, unlike some others you can get.



kitcat19 said:


> What about Goose? My dad's decided to cook something different this year.


Goose? I would't feed my cat that. I am not really sure about that one. I am sure someone on here, will know though.


----------



## racheyrooney (Nov 8, 2008)

My mum buys a bigger turkey joint so her cats can have a nice lot of turkey each. Dennis (who is technically my cat) growls when he's eating it and if anyone walks past him while he's eating he growls and hisses and then goes running off still hissing and growling - it's very funny!!! x x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We were actually told a few years ago now by our vet that you should avoid giving turkey to cats - especially if they have a sensitive stomach as unlike chicken it acts like an irritant. I suspect a little now and again won't harm them but like anything if they have too much it will make them ill.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

well i was only going to give them maybe a slice or to each with the cat gravy, ill have to mush it up anyway as onr of my cats does not have any teeth, so hers will virtually broken down into minut pieces any way :001_tt1:


----------

